

Some commits from OpenBSD's OpenSSL rampage - worr
http://opensslrampage.org/

======
_wmd
Gitweb mirror, if you're interested in the changes rather than dramatic commit
messages: [http://anoncvs.estpak.ee/cgi-bin/cgit/openbsd-
src/log/lib/li...](http://anoncvs.estpak.ee/cgi-bin/cgit/openbsd-
src/log/lib/libssl)

------
porlw
Loved this line:

    
    
        strncpy (d, s, strlen(s))
    

As long as you use strncpy, it must be safe!

------
bengunnink
CVS? Really?

